# Over Volting a 12v Trolling motor?



## SinkTip (Jul 21, 2008)

Does anyone know if you could run an electric trolling motor at voltages higher than 12 volts? I was thinking 18v might be OK. 24v would probably kill it?
Grant


----------



## order99 (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm no expert, but I think that as a rule of thumb you can get away with an extra 12V if you watch the heat. Having said that:

1) Do you know if the motor relies on water to keep it cool? If so-and you're using it for a non-aquatic purpose-you might need a cooling fan or two. I'm assuming that if it's watertight so a liquid-cooler for PCs, wrapped around the watertight exterior, would be a no-brainer...

2) Do you know what the motor specs are? I think Permanent Magnet is common to Trolling motors but there might be others. If it has brushes too much voltage may cause arcing-if brushless, just worry about the heat.

I'm currently having fun with some PM radiator motors(any salvage yard has them cheap) and an inexpensive Ebay controller...i'm assuming you want the Trolling motor because the controller is already built in to the pack, or do you need the waterproofing-or is it just what you had lying around? 

Looking forward to the details of your project!


----------



## kek_63 (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm running a 12v motor at 36v in my chopper, but it weighs at least 55lbs- different kind of animal than yours. Heats up if I let it draw more than 120amps for very long.

Later,
Keith


----------



## SinkTip (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey guys,

Yes I'm planning on using it on a boat. Not trying to reinvent the wheel here just want a bit more power/speed on the water. 

Grant


----------



## Electric Car-Nut (Jul 5, 2009)

Isn't the "Traditional" marine method to go to two or three motors/props for more power and increased reliability? (One blown motor doesn't stop the other motor.)

And James in Australia (on EVDL) replaced the gas engine on a small (10hp) outboard with a 10 hp electric and has bees successful with it using a 48 v. system similar to an "E-Bike."


----------



## SinkTip (Jul 21, 2008)

"Isn't the "Traditional" marine method to go to two or three motors/props for more power and increased reliability? (One blown motor doesn't stop the other motor."

Yes it is. However I think that blowing things up is fun 

All kidding aside, the this e-boat uses twins and seems to have had great results: http://www.evalbum.com/1538

Grant


----------

